# steam, nur noch probleme



## AntiFanboy (19. April 2011)

wenns nicht passt, in ein anderes unterforum bitte verschieben...

BITTE DURCHLESEN, WEIß ES IST ETWAS VIEL, ABER TROTZDEM, BITTE!!!!!

hab mir vor 1 tag portal gekauft, kostete 8,99€...

so runtergeladen und gespielt, alles super...

noch zu erwähnen ist, das ich auch das über steam laufende spiel F.E.A.R 2 isntalliert habe!

so, nachdem installieren pc neu gestartet und will mich bei steam neu einloggen...

aufeinmal sagt steam, ich muss einen code iengeben, weil ich mich von einem neuen pc anmelde, was jedoch völliger schwachsinn ist, denn ich melde mich nur von dem an!!!

sicherheitscode eingegeben, und dann steht da steam update - lass ichs halt werkeln, dachte ich mir...

doch da lag ich falsch, auf einmal steht unten = 2 Downloads aktiv

interresant dachte ich, schaun wir doch mal nach was ich runterlade, und dann stand da : F.E.A.R 2 und Portal = insgesammt 18GB

kake dachte ich mir, lud aber alles hinunter...

so, dann pc aus und schlafen gehen, nächsten tag wieder an, und was steht da, ich meld mich angeblich wieder von einem neuen pc an...

selbes prozedere wieder, wieder update, und dann verlangt steam nochmal das ich die zwei spiele runterlade = verlangt getan...

so, dann endlich mal portal gespielt, pc aus und am abend, aso jetzt, wieder ein, und ich traute meinen augen nicht!

wieder neuanmeldung, update und jetzt soll ich nochmal 18GB runterladen!!!!

was soll ich machen, mich interresierts nicht jeden tag 18GB runterzuladen wenn ich steam starte...

steam hab ich via facebook schon was im diskussionsforum geschrieben, ne e-mail adresse haben die guten ja leider nicht, wo ich denen mein problem schildern könnte....

jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt

sonst werd ich mir die spiele in zukunft illegal runterladen, dauert zwar auch, dafür muss ich mich nicht mit steam rumplagen...

mit freundlichen grüßen

AntiFanboy


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. April 2011)

doch die ham nen Support, da kannste dich ja melden. Ansonsten hätte ich einfach Steam neuinstalliert, liegt doch nahe .


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. April 2011)

ne email adresse wäre net, ich kenn mich bei denen nicht aus^^

wie, einfachstema neu installieren?


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. April 2011)

Das mit dem sicherheitscode hatte ich auch schon einmal, bei mir lag es aber daran das ich win neu aufgesetzt habe. Aber wie bei dir war es nicht


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. April 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ne email adresse wäre net, ich kenn mich bei denen nicht aus^^
> 
> wie, einfachstema neu installieren?


 
Deinstallieren, neu runterladen, neuinstallieren  Sieht irgwie nachnem Registry Fail aus.


----------



## AntiFanboy (19. April 2011)

kann das dann nochmal mit runterladen kommen?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. April 2011)

Wie jetzt? Wenn du kannst mach vorher ne Sicherheitskopie. Nochmal runterladen kannst vergessen, sonst stehn morgen die grünen an der Haustür. 

EDIT: Öffne mal Steam, geh dann oben links auf "Steam" und dann auf "Steam-Client Updates suchen".
Vill hilfts.


----------



## AntiFanboy (20. April 2011)

es steht da, steam sei auf dem neusten stand...

was auch noch iwie ein wuner ist, diesmal log mich mich nicht von nem neuen pc an^^

aber iwas passt da nicht...

ich hab auf die portal.exe gedrückt und jetzt steht seit   minute da : Portal wird gestartet

es tut dich jedich nichts....

wenn ich f.e.a.r 2 drücke kommt das : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Learcor (20. April 2011)

Das wäre der Link zum Support von Steam. Allerdings benötigt man dazu einen speziellen Support Account. Den müsstest du dir zu erst noch zu legen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (20. April 2011)

das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder?

da braucht man einen extra account das man mit dem support kommunizieren kann?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. April 2011)

hast du irgendwie ein fallback funktion in windows ?
ein tool das nach jeden start des betriebsystem ein image von betriebsytem lädt statt den normal den letzten stand.ja ds geht da wird dann alle mft und windows funtionen auf den stand der einstellung des tool zurückgesetzt die daten werden dann überschrieben.?
Wenn nicht ist da ein reg fehler.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. April 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Wenn nicht ist da ein reg fehler.



Hab ich ja auch vermutet, deshalb mal neuinstallieren. Das ist ja kein Weltuntergang.


----------



## AntiFanboy (20. April 2011)

also so ein tool hab ich nicht...

steam neu installieren mach ich gleich


----------



## AntiFanboy (20. April 2011)

so, neuisntalliert....

wieder neu anmeldung, und ich melde mich anscheinend wieder neu an und muss auch was neu runterladen^^

ich weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll


----------



## TheReal (8. Mai 2011)

ClientRegistry.blob und AppUpdateStats.blob im Steam Ordner löschen, dann gehts mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder. Wird dir der Steam Support wahrscheinlich auch sagen.


----------

